# What would you get instead of a TT for £5k



## tomd1338 (May 1, 2012)

As per the title really... £5k buys you a 60k early 00s example.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I cannot think of anything else that will compete with the TTs practibillty (spelling) & looks for £5k.
Hoggy.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Leon cupra r maybe.

But I'd much rather have the TT


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Loads of entertaining cars around £5k. Plus at that price, you shouldn't have to worry about fuel costs...

P38 Range Rover:
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3379403.htm

BMW 7-Series:
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3858586.htm

Honda S2000:
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3801084.htm

Jaguar XK8:
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3595862.htm

Porsche Boxster:
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2887944.htm

BMW Z4:
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3875909.htm


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Loads of entertaining cars around £5k. Plus at that price, you shouldn't have to worry about fuel costs...
> 
> P38 Range Rover:
> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3379403.htm
> ...


Spandex - maybe he'd have to worry about the fuel in that 4L Range Rover!!

The s2000 or the z4 every time.....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought I read it was an LPG conversion.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Kell said:


> I thought I read it was an LPG conversion.


Certainly is. Although, I'm not second guessing the OPs finances or daily mileage - I just made a list of cars that I'd consider over a TT for £5k.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

I def wouldn't pick a 2.5 boxster over a TT. My mates sis had a 2.5 & thought it was quite lame. You can just about get a 3.2S for £5k.

I was thining about getting a weekend toy sometime in the next 6 months & was thinking of the 3.2S but i've just decided to invest in some mroe work equipment


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The only Boxster I've ever driven is the 2.5 and I can't understand the lame comment.

I can't remember stats in terms of 0-60 times, but it's far more entertaining to drive than a TT.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

0-60 isn't really important to me. I'm not 1 for setting off from traffic lights flat out. When i drove the 2.5 I just didn't really think it was that great. Expected more from something with a Porsche badge on it & was a bit disappointed.

Then again I had a 362bhp Evo at the time so was used to driving that all the time. Maybe if I drove a 2.5 now i'd think of it differently


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd probably go for a Golf GTi or Honda S2000


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

NAFE_P said:


> I'd probably go for a Golf GTi or Honda S2000


Yeh the S2K is a cracking car! done a couple of track days in 1. That engine sounds reeeeeeally sweet at 8k rpm :twisted:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Ducati 996, looks sexy and sounds awesome..... [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd have bought another TT instead of mine, one that didn't have so much wrong with it


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Alfa GT v6 or jtd..... what i had before my qs i spent a fair bit on suspension mods but one of the best cars i ever owned, smiled everytime i drove her. Eibach ARB kit transformed it. Left some very fast metal for dead on the back roads round sussex. Steering and feedback from the car was amazing. When i first drove my qs after dropping off my GT in part ex i really wondered if i had done the right thing. The qs was boring in comparison with such a bland standard chassis. Anyhow a fair bit down the line and alot spent on chassis mods on my qs and i have a fantastic coupe again. 

Damien


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

i had a gtv 3.0 24v v6 a couple of years ago. Fantastic sounding engine & went quite well. It's major let downs were it's weight & bad understeer!

The only problems i had with it were due work previous owner had done. 1 being the doors wouldn't lock properly. He'd fitted some aftermarket speakers in the doors & twisted the door handle cable when putting it all back together. The other problem was some bodged wiring on the alarm siren. Both jobs only took me an hour or so to sort out.

As much as i didn't like the understeer i'd def have another


----------

